# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  Loss of emotions

## Diesel

This is my first time posting or even talking about my depression I was diagnosed 4 weeks ago after suffering from a bit of a mental break down were I left my wife and my 2 kids. I just wanted to ask a question as to weather or not this is a depression symptom but I quite literally do not feel remorse or regret I have done and said things that most people would say are truly horrible boarding on evil yet I simply do not care I feel like if I were to harm someone else I would not feel bad in anyway shape or form and I feel like this is not normal everyday I think it gets worse like I'm testing myself to see what will i actually do how far am I willing to go and it can be a scary dark place that I don't want to be in.

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome to DWD. 
Was it your GP who gave you a diagnosis? What treatment plan is in place? 
Have you spoken to your wife or children since you left? 
Do you know what the trigger for your depression is? 

Sorry, loads of questions!  :):

----------

Flo (29-07-20),OldMike (30-07-18)

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome. Often, rather than the massive lows that most people associate with depression, Ive found that numbness is the predominate emotion for me, particularly if Ive been in crisis for a while. I think its the minds way of trying to protect me from the worst this illness throws at me. If this means youre actively hurting the people in your life, please stop. Apart from the direct damage you might do, remember that this state of crisis will pass and youll then have to live with any harm youve done to the people you love, and the fallout from that harm.

Have you seen your doctor for help? How are you working with your wife and children to try to mend your relationship?

----------

Flo (29-07-20),magie06 (10-07-20),OldMike (30-07-18)

----------


## OldMike

One aspect of depression is complete loss of emotions where you can't be bothered to do anything nothing seems enjoyable anymore almost as though you've gone past the point of feeling very low and all there is a feeling of nothingness.

Have you seen your doctor? because often that is the first step on getting better.

----------


## Prycejosh1987

> This is my first time posting or even talking about my depression I was diagnosed 4 weeks ago after suffering from a bit of a mental break down were I left my wife and my 2 kids. I just wanted to ask a question as to weather or not this is a depression symptom but I quite literally do not feel remorse or regret I have done and said things that most people would say are truly horrible boarding on evil yet I simply do not care I feel like if I were to harm someone else I would not feel bad in anyway shape or form and I feel like this is not normal everyday I think it gets worse like I'm testing myself to see what will i actually do how far am I willing to go and it can be a scary dark place that I don't want to be in.


Yes it is a symptom of depression. It makes you think that doing something that will drive people away close to you is a good thing. It is not. You should be confiding and obtaining support from your loved one, not leaving them and the kids. Depression is a very negative mental thing. Think carefully about what you do before you do it.

----------


## Flora

It seems to me that we ourselves are to blame for what is happening to us.

----------


## Paula

> It seems to me that we ourselves are to blame for what is happening to us.


That seems harsh. In what way do you mean?

----------


## Suzi

Hi Flora, can you clarify what you mean by that comment?

----------


## shine

Loss of emotions is definitely a symptom of depression amongst many others. Has your Dr offered any help.

----------


## Stella180

Check the date of the thread Shine. It’s 2 yrs old and the OP isn’t even a member any longer.

----------

shine (29-07-20)

----------


## shine

Lol. I didn't even look at the date.  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Easily done lol

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Lol. I didn't even look at the date.


I do that all the time, never worry :(rofl):

----------


## typhil01

I wonder how your life has turned out a year later...

----------

